# Ridgid



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

What do you think generally about Ridgid? I only have their shopvac but no real tools. Considering their 3x18 belt sander.

Thanks


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I have their German made(metabo in ridgid clothing) angle grinder that is real sweet. Their newer Chinese made stuff doesn't seem as well made. My friend uses their cordless 18 volt lith ion tools and he is constantly getting new batteries under warrantee. I have their 16 gallon wet/ dry since 2000. Works great. Replaced switch for free under warranty.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Lifetime warrenty, how bad can it be?
I have the the sawsall, narrow crown staple gun, cordless Jig saw and have had no issues.


----------



## Carreiro (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's my two cents on Ridgid tools. If you're going to be using them for moderate to heavy home use they are great. If you're looking to use them for work I wouldn't put my money their tools.

They have honored their lifetime warranty with me but I've had to return my lithium ion batteries once each year, not to mention the charger giving way on me during a job. It's a pain. The bigger pain is when the repair shop, under instructions from Ridgid, is asked to keep the entire tool even though it's just one battery that needs replacing. Then it takes 3 - 6 weeks to get the tool back because the battery either on its way, or being tested or something like that. It's standard practice for them but a hassle for me when I'm on the job. Due to this I've had to purchase a second cordless just to serve as a backup.

The second issue with the lifetime warranty is this. Let's say you have a cordless drill and its batteries registered with Ridgid. When (because it's always when) you have issues with it and return it to an authorized repair centre you will get a new one. This new battery now has a different serial number, a number that no-longer matches the one on the registration. If you do not update this within a certain amount of time on their website you will not be eligible to repair that battery under the lifetime warranty.
Now, in all fairness I'm just griping about their lifetime warranty - the only reason why most not all choose their products. If you're a pro and rely on your tools to make your living always go with something a little more robust. 

Also, I was told by someone that repairs these tools all the time that their cordless line of products all have the same parts as Ryobi and Milwaukee. Dare I say they are all owned by the same parent company (I’m not sure on this, but I trust my source).

To sum up (only in my opinion and based on my experiences): home use two thumbs up. Pro use, even part-time, spend your dollar elsewhere you will not be happy with it's quality over the long haul - atleast I'm not.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ririd is a Home Depot brand name---not the manufacturer---so you need to figure out what is good and what is not---

I have had several Rigid air compressors---made by Campbell Hausefeld--good tools--

The best brad gun I have ever owned is a Rigid---

Not sure about the other tools---but Rigid is just a name--not a manufacturer--(Used to be a plumbing tool company)


----------



## Carreiro (Dec 20, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Ririd is a Home Depot brand name---not the manufacturer---so you need to figure out what is good and what is not---
> 
> I have had several Rigid air compressors---made by Campbell Hausefeld--good tools--
> 
> ...


 
Oh this I know. Just as Kobalt is Lowes and Mastercraft is Canadian Tire here in Canada.

The Ridgid line is AEG in Europe http://www.aeg-powertools.eu/home

If you go to their us site you notice that most of their tools go away, most likely due to a no-compete clause in their contract with Ridgid and Home Depot.


----------



## pro handyman (Dec 18, 2012)

The best tools I've found is porter cable. I've used dewalt forever but bought a porter cable set in a pinch and it has been just as good as the dewalt and way cheaper. I use mine on a daily basis and they have held up great. I even dropped the reciprocating saw from a roof still works great. That's my thoughts.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ive had issues with all 3 ridgid cordless tools i own.. either the batteries or chargers went bad.. this was the 12 v drill, 12v jobmax and a 18v lith ion hammer drill.. also my framing gun is rigid.. hte damn trigger broke off.. why in gods name they would put a plastic trigger on a framing gun is beyond me 

rigid has the best shop vacs but. but everything else they make is a mediocre tool

if i want performance i go with makita and bosch. i have yet to use another brand that matches the precision and reliability of these two companies


----------



## pro handyman (Dec 18, 2012)

I couldn't sleep so I did some research on power tools. Turns out almost all if them including ridgid, Milwaukee, ryobi, craftsman, mastercraft, and kobalt. I'm sure there are more are made by a company called TTI. But what got me the most is dewalt power tools the most expensive tool on the market is made by one of the most generic (but American made) company Black and Decker.


----------



## Carreiro (Dec 20, 2012)

pro handyman said:


> I couldn't sleep so I did some research on power tools. Turns out almost all if them including ridgid, Milwaukee, ryobi, craftsman, mastercraft, and kobalt. I'm sure there are more are made by a company called TTI. But what got me the most is dewalt power tools the most expensive tool on the market is made by one of the most generic (but American made) company Black and Decker.


Excellent info. Thank you. And Porter Cable is also Black and Decker Stanley


----------



## pro handyman (Dec 18, 2012)

I looked everywhere but could find who made porter cable. Turns out they too are made by B&D. Idk then guess got to just try them till you find one you like.


----------



## Carreiro (Dec 20, 2012)

pro handyman said:


> I looked everywhere but could find who made porter cable. Turns out they too are made by B&D. Idk then guess got to just try them till you find one you like.


Here is another shocker, but no so much. Bosch acquired Hilti. However, I don't think they swap parts.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Carreiro said:


> Here is another shocker, but no so much. Bosch acquired Hilti. However, I don't think they swap parts.


Sweet. Both make the absolute best rotary hammers on market.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

most of my tools are ridgid. my shop vacs, nail guns, table saw, drills, skil saw, etc etc. never had a bit of problems with any of them, never needed to send anything away for warranty.i use them daily working in restoration/renos. i think they make a great product and the fact that they back their tools for life has me sold. makita is only one year, milwaukee is 5 year, bosch only 1 year, dewalt 3 year warranty.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

dewalt isnt american made, its made in mexico and china.. been that way for 5 years now..

rigid and milwaukee are through one world technolgies.. alot of the same tech and parts go into several of their tools.. and both are made overseas.. milwaukee stopped being made in north america about 8 years ago and thats when most of their tools turned to crap.. 

one thing ive noticed about any company no matter what it is tools, cars etc.. the ones with the best warrenties have tended to have the weakest product. having that warrenty is their way of admitting to putting out crap. look at hyundai and kia

any issues ive had with my bosch gear, they stepped up and repaired it for free or replaced the tool.. then again im on a first name basis with the reps.. and working on getting their with makita...


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> dewalt isnt american made, its made in mexico and china.. been that way for 5 years now..
> 
> rigid and milwaukee are through one world technolgies.. alot of the same tech and parts go into several of their tools.. and both are made overseas.. milwaukee stopped being made in north america about 8 years ago and thats when most of their tools turned to crap..
> 
> ...


I have the v18 0883 impact wrench and the 9072-22 corded impact wrench. Both look, feel and perform like well made tools despite being made in china. The 9072 in particular looks like it's old USA made counterpart. I think they shipped the tooling to make it overseas. These are my only 2 Chinese Milwaukees. The rest is USA. All of my self feed bits are the old USA ones. I heard the china ones do not stay sharp as long.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess this is not a good time to mention Habor Freight?


Just kidding......

Personally....I've been happy with the Ryobi stuff for all my home tasks...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

tool, i have the firt generation model of the milwaukee tilt lok saw its now 9 years old and still going strong other than a slightly bent base plate.. the newest edition of the saw has a much less durable plate and the motor is lucky if it lasts a year.. the gears and bearings in the current model are a joke compared to my american made one.. in comparison we have several makita 500nk saws at work and the bearings are going on 2 of them which are only 2 years old and get used about the same as my saw. that model makita is my first pick if i were to go buy a new sidewinder tommorrow.. mind you i also own a wormdrive which gets used when im full tilt on framing


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> tool, i have the firt generation model of the milwaukee tilt lok saw its now 9 years old and still going strong other than a slightly bent base plate.. the newest edition of the saw has a much less durable plate and the motor is lucky if it lasts a year.. the gears and bearings in the current model are a joke compared to my american made one.. in comparison we have several makita 500nk saws at work and the bearings are going on 2 of them which are only 2 years old and get used about the same as my saw. that model makita is my first pick if i were to go buy a new sidewinder tommorrow.. mind you i also own a wormdrive which gets used when im full tilt on framing


Wow! Guess I was real lucky when I got a brand new 6310 6.5 v18 circ that was older and made in USA off EBay.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Wood, The 0883 gets used alot removing lug nuts on my cars. The 9072 was bought as a corded back up/ heavy duty impact for suspension work. The 9072 did get real hot driving a 2 inch self feed bit into a tree stump. Always wanted to try s impact for heavy drilling. No wrist twist. I have the 7/16 hex adapter and a 1/2 drive chuck. My USA made 1663-20 spade handle drill has done this only getting real warm. However maybe the heavy impacts heat up the gearbox.


----------



## handyman_20772 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a Rigid shop vac a Rigid 16 gauge finish nailer, and a 4 gallon twin stack air compressor..no problems yet with any of these, most of my other air tools and cordless tools are Craftsman and Hitachi.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I personally have had very good luck with Ridgid and I use them almost every day My original cordless sets (2) I had for 7 years and replaced 1 battery the tools are still running and they made them so the new lithe batteries will work in my old tools. My opinion of Porter Cable is they were some of the best tools you could get. Now lately they are in the cheap dept and I think there is a reason there new tools are comparable to B&d or craftsman under powered and cheap made. In fact some of their new tools is hardly above Harbor Freight.


----------

